# Chinese slingshot Mod



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

So this is the first flatband slingshot I bought from Amazon it's not my favorite frame but I can shoot it pretty consistently so I've always appreciated that. I think it's a Dankung clone but I'm not sure which one. I always disliked that the finger hooks dig in to my hand when shooting it's worse with heavier bands but I just had an idea to use old tubes on them and it works Good better than nothing for sure I know I'm not the first to think of this but I'm glad I did I may shoot this one more often now. I always wanted to get a real Dankung version maybe now I'll make the plunge. Happy Shooting.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

A nice bit of cushion. Looks good, too.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I got one of those off Amazon a long time ago. And while I have passed it on I liked it while I had it. Also like the mods you made. One quick question- did yours come with a sight? The one I got did and I found it interesting and distracting at the same time.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I think I have seen somebody take some para-cord, gut the core out, then wrap through and around those slots at the hooks. Either way, if a frame is uncomfortable to hold then you do what you gotta do!


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes mine came with multiple sight options I tried them and they worked good enough but with them on the frame wouldn't fit in the provided case so I stopped putting them on. I figured I don't have them on every frame so I might as well not have them on this one too. And when it comes to comfort anything goes, it's my frame I'll do what I want to right? Lol. Also mine came and the grips weren't shaped very good alot of overhanging "wood" so I fixed it. It's a reliable slingshot and I can vouch for its toughness I had quite a few "framers" early on I just moved on to better frames.

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------

